# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ >  Որքանո՞վ ես դու հին

## Ուլուանա

Որպեսզի վերնագիրը մոլորության մեջ չգցի, միանգամից ասեմ, որ թեման կապ չունի 80-90–ականների նոստալգիայի հետ, ավելի ճիշտ՝ կապ ունի էնքանով, որքանով դուք ձեռքի տակ ունեք էդ թվերից մնացած, բայց դեռևս օգտագործվող առարկաներ, սարքեր և այլն։ Ամեն դեպքում թեման նախատեսված չէ հուշերի համար։ Էստեղ գրում ենք, թե ինչ առարկաներ, սարքեր, ծրագրեր, ծառայություններ, ինչու՞ չէ, նաև սովորություններ, ավանդույթներ ունենք, որոնք այսօրվա տեսանկյունից շատերի կողմից կարող են դիտվել որպես հնացած (հնաոճ, դարն ապրած) ու էդպիսով՝ ժամանակակից մարդու համար անսովոր կամ նույնիսկ տարօրինակ, բայց ձեզ համար միանգամայն կիրառելի են։

Դե, բացահայտեք ձեր հնոտիքը  :Jpit: ։ Հետո ես էլ կմիանամ։

----------

Enna Adoly (25.06.2014), GriFFin (25.06.2014), Jarre (26.06.2014), Sambitbaba (25.06.2014), Աթեիստ (25.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ասեմ  :Jpit:  Ես դեռ ինտերնետային ֆորում եմ մտնում  :LOL: 
Դեռ սիդիներ ու գրքեր եմ առնում, հեռախոսս կնոպկեքով ա, սմարթֆոն չունեմ, պլանշետ էլ չունեմ: Ես դեռ ձեռագիր նամակներ եմ գրում ու ստանում:

----------

ARMbrain (25.06.2014), CactuSoul (25.06.2014), Enna Adoly (25.06.2014), Jarre (26.06.2014), Lílium (25.06.2014), Sambitbaba (25.06.2014), Smokie (25.06.2014), Աբելյան (26.06.2014), Լեո (25.06.2014), Կաթիլ (25.06.2014), Մինա (25.06.2014), Մուշու (24.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (25.06.2014), Շինարար (25.06.2014), Ուլուանա (24.06.2014), Վահե-91 (25.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Փեյջեր…

----------

Jarre (26.06.2014), Sambitbaba (25.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Փեյջեր…


Աաաա, մինչև մի քանի տարի առաջ ես էլ դրանից ունեի  :LOL:

----------


## Lusina

Ամբողջ օրը սրանով եմ խաղում  :Unsure:

----------

Lílium (25.06.2014), Smokie (25.06.2014), Կաթիլ (25.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (25.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

մագնիտաֆոն…

----------

Sambitbaba (25.06.2014), Smokie (25.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

կասետ…

----------

Smokie (25.06.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

PlayStation 1  :Jpit:  2002-ին եմ գնել,բայց մինչև հիմա գազանս աշխատում է  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (26.06.2014), Smokie (25.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (25.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

գծագրական պիտույքներ… քանոն, րեշինա, տախտակ, տուշ, ռապիտոգրաֆ… և վերջապես ռետին…

----------

Lílium (25.06.2014), Smokie (25.06.2014), Մ Մ (25.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Աաաա, մինչև մի քանի տարի առաջ ես էլ դրանից ունեի


յա… կողքդ կախա՞ծ…

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մեֆ, առաջին գրառումն ուշադի՞ր ես կարդացել։ Աչքիս՝ ուղղակի նոստալգիայի մեջ ես ընկել...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> յա… կողքդ կախա՞ծ…


չէ, պայուսակիս մեջ: մարդիկ հեռախոսների համարներով էին փոխանակվում, ես փեյջերիս համարն էի տալիս  :Jpit:  բայց նենց կայֆ արկածային խաղերի մեջ էի մտնում: ուրեմն էդ փեյջերներով էլ հաղորդագրություն մենակ կիրիլիցայով ու լատինատառ էր հնարավոր ուղարկել, օպերատորներն էլ տրանսլիտ չէին ընդունում, այսինքն՝ պիտի կամ ռուսերեն, կամ անգլերեն ուղարկեիր: անգլերեն էլ կարգին չգիտեին, մեկ-մեկ նենց սյուռ բաներ էին գալիս, էլ դու սուս  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> գծագրական պիտույքներ… քանոն, րեշինա, տախտակ, տուշ, ռապիտոգրաֆ… և վերջապես ռետին…


Բայց առանց դրանց քո գործը հնարավո՞ր ա, որ տենց հնացած են համարվում։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բայց առանց դրանց քո գործը հնարավո՞ր ա, որ տենց հնացած են համարվում։


տեղնիկական գծագրերն ու աշխատանքային գծագրերը միայն կոմպով… բայց էսքիզները միայն ձեռքով… մոդելն էլ… մոդելներն ու էսքիզները մտածելու պրոցես ա, կոմպով չես անի…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> տեղնիկական գծագրերն ու աշխատանքային գծագրերը միայն կոմպով… բայց էսքիզները միայն ձեռքով… մոդելն էլ… մոդելներն ու էսքիզները մտածելու պրոցես ա, կոմպով չես անի…


Դե ուրեմն հին չի  :Jpit: ։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> չէ, պայուսակիս մեջ: մարդիկ հեռախոսների համարներով էին փոխանակվում, ես փեյջերիս համարն էի տալիս  բայց նենց կայֆ արկածային խաղերի մեջ էի մտնում: ուրեմն էդ փեյջերներով էլ հաղորդագրություն մենակ կիրիլիցայով ու լատինատառ էր հնարավոր ուղարկել, օպերատորներն էլ տրանսլիտ չէին ընդունում, այսինքն՝ պիտի կամ ռուսերեն, կամ անգլերեն ուղարկեիր: անգլերեն էլ կարգին չգիտեին, մեկ-մեկ նենց սյուռ բաներ էին գալիս, էլ դու սուս


քո փեյջերը լրիվ նոր ա… ես ասում եմ որ քեզ զանգում էին ու դու հետ պտի զանգեիր… 

ժող կարող ա՞ ես 70-ականներից եմ գրում… իմ մոտ ժամանակը լրիվ ուրիշ ա…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե ուրեմն հին չի ։


էդ որ գրել էի, դրանք չենք օգտագործում… մարքըրներ, մատիտ, գրիչ… տրեյս փեյփըր… բայց ոչ գծագրական… քանոնով գիծ չենք քաշում էլ… էն օրը պետք էր, ման եկա չգտա, ստիպված CD-ի կառոբկով գծեցի…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> քո փեյջերը լրիվ նոր ա… ես ասում եմ որ քեզ զանգում էին ու դու հետ պտի զանգեիր… 
> 
> ժող կարող ա՞ ես 70-ականներից եմ գրում… իմ մոտ ժամանակը լրիվ ուրիշ ա…


իմը մի հատ պստիկ անգույն էկրան ուներ, որի վրա մենակ երկու տող տեքստ կարար էրևար: որպես կանոն, տեքստն ասում էր՝ զանգի էսինչին, որտև էդ տարածքում հա՛մ շատ բան չես կարա ասես, հա՛մ ստացողը մեկ ա չի կարա պատասխանի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> իմը մի հատ պստիկ անգույն էկրան ուներ, որի վրա մենակ երկու տող տեքստ կարար էրևար: որպես կանոն, տեքստն ասում էր՝ զանգի էսինչին, որտև էդ տարածքում հա՛մ շատ բան չես կարա ասես, հա՛մ ստացողը մեկ ա չի կարա պատասխանի:


իմ ասածը մենակ համար ա ցույց տալիս… ու պտի հեռախոս գտնեիր որ զանգեիր հետ…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> իմ ասածը մենակ համար ա ցույց տալիս… ու պտի հեռախոս գտնեիր որ զանգեիր հետ…


լավ, հանձնվեցի, դա ավելի հին բան ա  :Jpit:

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

էլի Բյուրից պիտի պլագիատ անեմ աչքիս  :Jpit: 
Ես էլ եմ գրքեր առնում: Ընդանհրապես չեմ հասկանում էն մարդկանց, ովքեր ասում են՝ իբրև գրքերի դարն անցել է, բլա բլա: Քինդլ-մինդլով ինչքան էլ ավելի հարմար է կարդալը, մեկ ա, երբ գիրք է լինում ձեռքս ինձ մի տեսակ, ոնց ասեմ, նենց ապահով եմ զգում ^_^
Ես էլ եմ ձեռագիր նամակներ ու բացիկներ գրում մինչև հիմա: Ու դա նաև ակտիվ ձևերով պրոպագանդում եմ  :LOL:  Մի ինժիներ ընկեր ունեմ, ով բառիս բուն իմաստով մոռացել էր գրելն ինչ բան է: Բայց հիմա (իմ թեթև ձեռքով) իրար երկար նամակներ ենք գրում-ուղարկում: Հավես է  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (25.06.2014), Enna Adoly (25.06.2014), Sambitbaba (25.06.2014), Ուլուանա (25.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> էլի Բյուրից պիտի պլագիատ անեմ աչքիս 
> Ես էլ եմ գրքեր առնում… Ընդանհրապես չեմ հասկանում էն մարդկանց, ովքեր ասում են՝ իբրև գրքերի դարն անցել է, բլա բլա: Քինդլ-մինդլով ինչքան էլ ավելի հարմար է կարդալը, մեկ ա, երբ գիրք է լինում ձեռքս, ինձ մի տեսակ, ոնց ասեմ, նենց ապահով եմ զգում ^_^
> Ես էլ եմ ձեռագիր նամակներ ու բացիկներ գրում մինչև հիմա: Ու դա նաև ակտիվ ձևերով պրոպագանդում եմ  Մի ինժիներ ընկեր ունեմ, ով բառիս բուն իմաստով մոռացել էր, թե ինչ բան է գրելը: Բայց հիմա, իմ թեթև ձեռքով, իրար երկար նամակներ ենք գրում-ուղարկում: Հավես է


իիիիի, բա ինձ նամակ գրի  :Jpit: 
Մանուի հնություններից մի հատ էլ ես ասեմ: Նա մինչև հիմա թանաքով գրիչ ա օգտագործում, աչքովս եմ տեսել  :Jpit: 

Ի դեպ, մի բան էլ եմ անում, որ մի տասը տարի առաջ դեռ հնություն չէր, բայց հիմա հնություն են համարում: Մոտիկ ընկերներիցս մի քանիսի հետ ոչ թե չաթվում ու սկայփվում եմ, այլ մեյլերով ենք իրար հետ շփվում:

----------

Smokie (25.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (25.06.2014)

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> իիիիի, բա ինձ նամակ գրի 
> Մանուի հնություններից մի հատ էլ ես ասեմ: Նա մինչև հիմա թանաքով գրիչ ա օգտագործում, աչքովս եմ տեսել


Հեսա էս մեկը վերջացնեմ, կանցնեմ քեզ  :Smile: 

աաա, հա, թանաքով գրիչս հենց էս պահին կողքս դրած ա  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես էլ չունեմ պլանշետ, սմարթֆոն, հեռախոսս կոճակներով ա, մեջն էլ ինտերնետ չկա։ Ճիշտն ասած՝ ես նույնիսկ չգիտեմ, թե մեջն ինչեր կան, քանի որ ես դրանով մենակ զանգում եմ ու պատասխանում զանգերին, ուրիշ բան չեմ անում ու առայժմ ցանկություն էլ չունեմ անելու։ Հա, մի երկու անգամ էլ SMS եմ գրել չորս տարվա ընթացքում։ Պատահում ա՝ օրերով, մեկ–մեկ՝ նույնիսկ շաբաթներով չեմ էլ հիշում հեռախոսիս գոյության մասին։ Մի անգամ կորել էր, մի երկու շաբաթ հետո նոր նկատեցի իրա բացակայությունը  :LOL: ։ 

Առաջին ու դեռևս վերջին հեռախոսս 2010 թվին եմ առել, մինչև էդ երբեք հեռախոս չեմ ունեցել։ Ուղղակի որ արդեն հղի էի, մի քիչ վախենալու էր առանց հեռախոսի ֆռֆռալը, ստիպված առա  :Jpit: ։

Մեր տանը հեռուստացույց չկա։ Ավելի ճիշտ կա, բայց խորը պահած ա, չենք օգտագործում  :Jpit: ։

Գրիչն ինձ համար ահագին գործածական առարկա ա, լիքը բաներ գրիչով եմ գրում։ Ինձ դուր ա գալիս ձեռքով գրելու բուն պրոցեսը։ 

Ես էլ եմ թղթե գրքեր առնում ու օգտագործում, չնայած Kindle էլ ունեմ (հնության իմիջս մի քիչ փչացնող առարկա, չնայած պլանշետների կողքին ինքն էլ ա երևի արդեն հնություն  :Jpit: )։

----------


## Շինարար

Իսկ ես Վանաձորում եմ ապրում:

----------

Ambrosine (25.06.2014), Smokie (25.06.2014), Tiger29 (25.06.2014), Աբելյան (26.06.2014), Աթեիստ (25.06.2014), Դատարկություն (26.06.2014), Կաթիլ (25.06.2014), մարիօ (25.06.2014), Մինա (25.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (25.06.2014), Տրիբուն (25.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ ես Վանաձորում եմ ապրում:


Շին, ասում ենք 80-90 ականների… մեր թվարկության… ոչ թե Մ.Թ.Ա. 80-90 ականներ

----------

Աբելյան (26.06.2014), Կաթիլ (25.06.2014), Շինարար (25.06.2014), Տրիբուն (25.06.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մանուի հնություններից մի հատ էլ ես ասեմ: Նա մինչև հիմա թանաքով գրիչ ա օգտագործում, աչքովս եմ տեսել


Թանաքովը ո՞րն ա։ Սովորական գրիչները թանաքով չե՞ն  :Unsure: ։ Թե՞ նկատի ունես՝ էն որ թաթախում են թանաքամանի մեջ  :LOL: ։




> Ի դեպ, մի բան էլ եմ անում, որ մի տասը տարի առաջ դեռ հնություն չէր, բայց հիմա հնություն են համարում: Մոտիկ ընկերներիցս մի քանիսի հետ ոչ թե չաթվում ու սկայփվում եմ, այլ մեյլերով ենք իրար հետ շփվում:


Ես էլ ունեմ տենց ընկերներ  :Smile: ։ Մեր նամակներից կարելի ա նույնիսկ գիրք հրատարակել։ Տարիներով գրում ենք, ու ամեն նամակը մի քանի էջանոց։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես էլ չունեմ պլանշետ, սմարթֆոն, հեռախոսս կոճակներով ա, մեջն էլ ինտերնետ չկա։ Ճիշտն ասած՝ ես նույնիսկ չգիտեմ, թե մեջն ինչեր կան, քանի որ ես դրանով մենակ զանգում եմ ու պատասխանում զանգերին, ուրիշ բան չեմ անում ու առայժմ ցանկություն էլ չունեմ անելու։ Հա, մի երկու անգամ էլ SMS եմ գրել չորս տարվա ընթացքում։ Պատահում ա՝ օրերով, մեկ–մեկ՝ նույնիսկ շաբաթներով չեմ էլ հիշում հեռախոսիս գոյության մասին։ Մի անգամ կորել էր, մի երկու շաբաթ հետո նոր նկատեցի իրա բացակայությունը ։ 
> 
> Առաջին ու դեռևս վերջին հեռախոսս 2010 թվին եմ առել, մինչև էդ երբեք հեռախոս չեմ ունեցել։ Ուղղակի որ արդեն հղի էի, մի քիչ վախենալու էր առանց հեռախոսի ֆռֆռալը, ստիպված առա ։
> 
> Մեր տանը հեռուստացույց չկա։ Ավելի ճիշտ կա, բայց խորը պահած ա, չենք օգտագործում ։
> 
> Գրիչն ինձ համար ահագին գործածական առարկա ա, լիքը բաներ գրիչով եմ գրում։ Ինձ դուր ա գալիս ձեռքով գրելու բուն պրոցեսը։ 
> 
> Ես էլ եմ թղթե գրքեր առնում ու օգտագործում, չնայած Kindle էլ ունեմ (հնության իմիջս մի քիչ փչացնող առարկա, չնայած պլանշետների կողքին ինքն էլ ա երևի արդեն հնություն )։


Աաաաա՜ Ան, իրոք քինդլը, էն էլ սևուսպիտակը լրիվ հնության նշան ա, արխային  :Jpit: 

Հեռուստացույց ես էլ չունեմ:

Մի բան էլ հիշեցի. հոդվածները պարտադիր տպում, նոր եմ կարդում: Ու գունավոր քրիչներով նշումներ անում:

----------


## ivy

Իսկ բամբասել կարելի է՞   :Blush: 
Ուրիշների մասին պատմել, որ շատ հին են։

----------

Ռուֆուս (25.06.2014)

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> Թանաքովը ո՞րն ա։ Սովորական գրիչները թանաքով չե՞ն ։ Թե՞ նկատի ունես՝ էն որ *թաթախում են թանաքամանի մեջ* ։


հենց դրանից  :LOL:

----------

Ուլուանա (25.06.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

> Իսկ բամբասել կարելի է՞  
> Ուրիշների մասին պատմել, որ շատ հին են։


Որ ես թաշկինա՞կ եմ օգտագործում:

----------

AniwaR (25.06.2014), ivy (25.06.2014), Sambitbaba (25.06.2014), Smokie (25.06.2014), Կաթիլ (25.06.2014), Մինա (25.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (25.06.2014), Տրիբուն (25.06.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իսկ բամբասել կարելի է՞  
> Ուրիշների մասին պատմել, որ շատ հին են։


Չէ, մենակ ինքներս մեր մասին։ Դու հեչ խոստովանելու բան չունե՞ս  :Jpit: ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Թանաքովը ո՞րն ա։ Սովորական գրիչները թանաքով չե՞ն ։ Թե՞ նկատի ունես՝ էն որ թաթախում են թանաքամանի մեջ ։


Թաթախովի՜: Նենց էլ լավ առանց լղոզելու օգտագործում էր: Փաստորեն, նա նույնիսկ վարպետ ա  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ, մենակ ինքներս մեր մասին։ Դու հեչ խոստովանելու բան չունե՞ս ։


Իյա՜, բայց ես արդեն Մանուից բամբասեցի  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Չէ, մենակ ինքներս մեր մասին։ Դու հեչ խոստովանելու բան չունե՞ս ։


Էհ, ես մեր Երևանի հարևան ժենիկ տոտայից էնքա՜ն կպատմեի։

Ես ինչ, ժամանակակից մոդայիկ կնոջ իդեալական կերպար, ինձնից ինչ հնություն  :elovdimana
Հա լավ, որ շատ նեղեք, ճիշտը կպատմեմ։

----------


## ivy

Ամեն անգամ Երևանում լինելիս էն էժանանոց տախտակ խաչապուրիներից եմ առնում հին բուդկաներից: Ուսանող ժամանակ էի դրանցով սնվում, բայց մինչև հիմա ուշքս գնում է, որ տեսնում եմ. հատկապես էն լավ էժանանոցները, որ լրիվ սատկած տեսք ունեն, սովորաբար ինչ-որ կասկածելի բարակ ցելոֆանների մեջ են լինում:
Մինչև հիմա տողանի, գծավոր տետրեր եմ առնում: Պայուսակիս մեջ մեկը միշտ գցած է, մի գրչի հետ միասին. ինչ պատահի գրում եմ մեջը:
Թղթե ալբոմներ եմ առնում ու մեջը նկարներ եմ սոսնձով կպցնում:
Ռադիո եմ լսում:
Թերթերի մեջ հայտարարություններ եմ կարդում ու գրչով շրջանակի մեջ վերցնում պետքականները:

Իսկ խնամքի հարցում լրիվ նախնադարում եմ:
Մենակ մաքուր, ուրիշ ոչինչ:
Ոչ դեկորատիվ կոսմետիկա, ոչ սնուցող, ոչ եսիմ ուրիշ ինչ անող:
Մազեր, եղունգներ, մաշկ:
Ես եմ ու իմ օճառը:

----------

Enna Adoly (25.06.2014), Lusina (25.06.2014), Sambitbaba (25.06.2014), Smokie (25.06.2014), Մ Մ (25.06.2014), Մինա (25.06.2014), Տրիբուն (25.06.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մինչև հիմա տողանի, գծավոր տետրեր եմ առնում: Պայուսակիս մեջ մեկը միշտ գցած է, մի գրչի հետ միասին. ինչ պատահի գրում եմ մեջը:


Տողանի տետրերը տենց հնությու՞ն են համարվում։ Բա ո՞ր տետրերն են նորաձև  :Jpit: ։
Ես էլ եմ դրանցից միշտ առնում. իմ հիմնական բլոկնոտն ա՝ բազմաֆունկցիոնալ։ Բայց չգիտեի, որ դրանք էլ են իրանց դարն ապրած համարվում։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Թղթե ալբոմներ եմ առնում ու մեջը նկարներ եմ սոսնձով կպցնում:


Էս ալբոմների պահը մի քիչ կմանրամասնե՞ս։ Ի՞նչ նկարներ ես մեջը կպցնում։ Լուսանկարնե՞ր, թե՞ ուրիշ բաներ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ամեն անգամ Երևանում լինելիս էն էժանանոց տախտակ խաչապուրիներից եմ առնում հին բուդկաներից: Ուսանող ժամանակ էի դրանցով սնվում, բայց մինչև հիմա ուշքս գնում է, որ տեսնում եմ. հատկապես էն լավ էժանանոցները, որ լրիվ սատկած տեսք ունեն, սովորաբար ինչ-որ կասկածելի բարակ ցելոֆանների մեջ են լինում:
> Մինչև հիմա տողանի, գծավոր տետրեր եմ առնում: Պայուսակիս մեջ մեկը միշտ գցած է, մի գրչի հետ միասին. ինչ պատահի գրում եմ մեջը:
> Թղթե ալբոմներ եմ առնում ու մեջը նկարներ եմ սոսնձով կպցնում:
> Ռադիո եմ լսում:
> Թերթերի մեջ հայտարարություններ եմ կարդում ու գրչով շրջանակի մեջ վերցնում պետքականները:


Ռադիո  :Love:  ես էլ եմ լսում: Ընդ որում, ոչ թե ինտերնետով, այլ հեռախոսով, բայց ուզում եմ մի հատ էլ ռադիոընդունիչ առնեմ, տունը գցեմ, տուն ա, թող ըլնի:




> Իսկ խնամքի հարցում լրիվ նախնադարում եմ:
> Մենակ մաքուր, ուրիշ ոչինչ:
> Ոչ դեկորատիվ կոսմետիկա, ոչ սնուցող, ոչ եսիմ ուրիշ ինչ անող:
> Մազեր, եղունգներ, մաշկ:
> Ես եմ ու իմ օճառը:


Էս դեռ հարց ա սա նախնադար ա, թե առաջադար  :Jpit:  Ես էլ եմ դրանից:

----------

Enna Adoly (25.06.2014), Sambitbaba (25.06.2014), Smokie (25.06.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Տողանի տետրերը տենց հնությու՞ն են համարվում։ Բա ո՞ր տետրերն են նորաձև ։
> Ես էլ եմ դրանցից միշտ առնում. իմ հիմնական բլոկնոտն ա՝ բազմաֆունկցիոնալ։ Բայց չգիտեի, որ դրանք էլ են իրանց դարն ապրած համարվում։


Դե հիմա հաստատ շատ մարդ չես գտնի, որ դպրոցական չի ու տետր է առնում, էն էլ մեջը տողեր քաշած  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս ալբոմների պահը մի քիչ կմանրամասնե՞ս։ Ի՞նչ նկարներ ես մեջը կպցնում։ Լուսանկարնե՞ր, թե՞ ուրիշ բաներ։


Էդ ալբոմներից ես էլ եմ ուզում առնեմ, բայց մեջը ֆոտոներից բացի լիքը ուրիշ զրթիկներ դնեմ: Ուղղակի արդեն երկու տարի ա ման եմ գալիս, սենց իմ ուզածը չեմ ճարում: Մի տեսակ շատ նորաձև են հիմիկվանները, կպցնելու տեղերով-բանով: Ես ուզում եմ, որ էն հաստ էջերովից լինի, որ վրան էլ սպիտակ կիսաթափանցիկ իբր պաշտպանիչ էջ ա:

----------


## ivy

> Էս ալբոմների պահը մի քիչ կմանրամասնե՞ս։ Ի՞նչ նկարներ ես մեջը կպցնում։ Լուսանկարնե՞ր, թե՞ ուրիշ բաներ։


Մեծ ստվարաթղթե ալբոմներ են, որոնց մեջ լուսանկարներ են կպցնում: Դնելու տեղեր չունեն, պիտի սոսնձով կպցնես:

----------

Smokie (25.06.2014), Ուլուանա (25.06.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էդ ալբոմներից ես էլ եմ ուզում առնեմ, բայց մեջը ֆոտոներից բացի լիքը ուրիշ զրթիկներ դնեմ: Ուղղակի արդեն երկու տարի ա ման եմ գալիս, սենց իմ ուզածը չեմ ճարում: Մի տեսակ շատ նորաձև են հիմիկվանները, կպցնելու տեղերով-բանով: Ես ուզում եմ, որ էն հաստ էջերովից լինի, որ վրան էլ սպիտակ կիսաթափանցիկ իբր պաշտպանիչ էջ ա:


Կարո՞ղ ա scrap–booking–ի համար նախատեսված ալբոմները նկատի ունեք։

----------


## ivy

> Էդ ալբոմներից ես էլ եմ ուզում առնեմ, բայց մեջը ֆոտոներից բացի լիքը ուրիշ զրթիկներ դնեմ: Ուղղակի արդեն երկու տարի ա ման եմ գալիս, սենց իմ ուզածը չեմ ճարում: Մի տեսակ շատ նորաձև են հիմիկվանները, կպցնելու տեղերով-բանով: Ես ուզում եմ, որ էն հաստ էջերովից լինի, որ վրան էլ սպիտակ կիսաթափանցիկ իբր պաշտպանիչ էջ ա:


Ես ամազոնից եմ առնում, հենց քո ուզածներից՝ այ էդ բարակ կիսաթափանցիկ թղթով, կատարյալ հնություն  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մեծ ստվարաթղթե ալբոմներ են, որոնց մեջ լուսանկարներ են կպցնում: Դնելու տեղեր չունեն, պիտի սոսնձով կպցնես:


աաա՜, էս կիսաթափանցիկ էջերից ունե՞ն: եթե հա, տեղն ասա, ես պիտի առնեմ դրանցից ու սկսեմ տարբեր բաներ կտրտել-կպցնել:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մեծ ստվարաթղթե ալբոմներ են, որոնց մեջ լուսանկարներ են կպցնում: Դնելու տեղեր չունեն, պիտի սոսնձով կպցնես:


Մի րոպե, էն հին սովետական ալբոմնե՞րը՝ աժդահա  :Jpit: ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կարո՞ղ ա scrap–booking–ի համար նախատեսված ալբոմները նկատի ունեք։


Հա  :Jpit:  Ես ասեցի՝ scrapbooking տերմինն օգտագործեմ, ինձ չեք հասկանա  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Մի րոպե, էն հին սովետական ալբոմնե՞րը՝ աժդահա ։


Հա, մոտավորապես դրանք  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> աաա՜, էս կիսաթափանցիկ էջերից ունե՞ն: եթե հա, տեղն ասա, ես պիտի առնեմ դրանցից ու սկսեմ տարբեր բաներ կտրտել-կպցնել:


Հա, ունեն, իմոնք հենց դրանցից են: Ամազոնում պիտի նայես, ամեն ձևի կա:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հա, մոտավորապես դրանք


Բայց տենց էլ չասեցիր՝ մեջն ինչեր ես կպցնում։

----------


## ivy

> Բայց տենց էլ չասեցիր՝ մեջն ինչեր ես կպցնում։


Ասեցի Ան, լուսանկարներ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, ունեն, իմոնք հենց դրանցից են: Ամազոնում պիտի նայես, ամեն ձևի կա:


Ես Երևանն էի ոտի տակ տալիս, սաղ եսիմ ինչ թիթիզ թազա բաներ ունեին վրաները, չճարեցի: Ուզում էի մեր տան հին սովետական կարմիր թավշյա կազմովը վերցնեի, մամաս չթողեց  :Jpit: 
Բայց հեսա տեղափոխվեմ, Ամազոնից պատվիրեմ: Մնում ա զրթերս Երևանից բերող լինի, որ կպցնեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էս չորս էջը կարդացի ու մտածում եմ, թե ինչ հնություն կա, որը որ ես եմ օգտագործում, կամ գոնե ձեր գրառումների մեջ մի բան գտնեմ, որ ասեմ, ես էլ դրանից ունեմ, կամ ես էլ տենց անում: Չկա, գոյություն չունի:

Մեր կյանքը որ առաջընթաց ա ապրում, ես էդ առաջընթացից էլ առաջ եմ ընկած: Իմ մոտ ամեն ինչ պիտի լինի up to date, ամեն վերջին տենդենցների մասին ես պիտի իմանամ ու հետևեմ:

Մի խոսքով ուլտրամոդեռն եմ ու դա լավ չի, որովհետև ձեր գրառումները կարդալուց ես էլ ուզեցի խոսքի գրիչով նամակ գրել, կամ մի օր առանց տեխնիկայի ու ինտերնետի ապրել, կամ կտորից թաշկինակ օգտագործել:

----------

Freeman (25.06.2014), ivy (25.06.2014), Արևհատիկ (25.06.2014), Մ Մ (25.06.2014)

----------


## AniwaR

Շինարարը թաշկինակները լավ հիշեց: Դարակում մի 30 հատ ունեմ ամենաքիչը: Մեկ էլ կիսաավտոմատ լվացքի մեքենա ու ձեռքով պտտացնելու միքսեր եմ օգտագործում (կողքից մի հատ բռնակ կա, պտտացնում ես, խառնիչները սկսում են պտտվել  :LOL: ): Ու հա, մինչև հիմա իմը էն հիիիիիիին «պոլի փայտ»-երից ա, իսկական փայտից էլի, վրան շոր պիտի գցես:  :LOL:  Էս ինչ աղքատ եմ ես, բլյա:  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (25.06.2014), Smokie (25.06.2014), Srtik (28.06.2014), Գորտուկ (16.08.2014), Մինա (25.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (25.06.2014), Շինարար (25.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (25.06.2014), Տրիբուն (25.06.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Որ ես թաշկինա՞կ եմ օգտագործում:


Ես էլ...

Բայց վերջինն է մնացել, չգիտեմ, որտեղից ճարեմ... :Cry:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Իսկ պուճուր գդալով աղաման ունե՞ք...

Մեջը միայն կարմիր պղպեղի հետ խառնած խոշոր աղ եմ պահում (խոշոր աղը` դիֆիցիտ է), կարտոֆիլով, տոմատով ու թթու կաղամբով պեռաշկի ուտելու համար: :Smile:

----------

Freeman (25.06.2014), Mephistopheles (25.06.2014), Smokie (25.06.2014), Աթեիստ (25.06.2014), Արէա (25.06.2014), Մինա (25.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (27.06.2014)

----------


## Smokie

Թեման դեռ ամբողջությամբ չեմ կարդացել:

Ես առաջին անգամ 2012 թվին եմ ունեցել բջջային հեռախոս, իսկ փեյջերն այսօ՛ր իմացա թե ի՞նչ ա: :Unsure: 

Առաջին անգամ ինձ համար mail եմ բացել 2010-ին, էն էլ ակումբում գրանցվելու նպատակով ու հազարից մեկ եմ օգտվում mail.ru-ից: Անցած տարի gmail.com ում էլ գրանցվեցի: Ինձ համար Google accaunt բացել եմ 2011-ին:

Դե winamp-ի ու media player-ի մասին խոսել եմ «Թեմայից դուրս»-ում:

----------

Lusina (25.06.2014), Գորտուկ (16.08.2014)

----------


## Smokie

Ես էլ տպագիր գրքերին երկու ձեռքով կողմնակից եմ, ինչ վերբերվում ա գրիչին ու թղթին, ասեմ, որ ձեռքի օրագիր եմ պահում, որը օգտագործվում ա համարյա ամեն օր ու հնչ. ռեժ.ի դասընթացներիցս առաջ ու հետո միակ բանն էր ու է, որտեղ ձեռագիր որևէ բան եմ գրում: :Smile:  

Քինդլ, պլանշետ, բան չունեմ, (չնայած դեմ չէի լինի i-pad-ին, հետաքրքրում ա): Հեռախոսս ավելի շատ օգտագործվում ա երաժշտության, ռադիոյի և նման բաների համար՝ քան զանգերի, ինտերնետ չունի ու պետք էլ չի: Հա, մի պուճուր player էլ ունեմ, որը շա՜տ հազվադեպ եմ օգտագործում՝ տարին մեկ անգամ, երբ ամռանը գնում ենք հանգստանալու (հեռախոսս հետս չեմ վերցնում՝ դրա անհրաժեշտությունը չկա): 

Ինձ համար մի բան ա անհասկանալի, որ մարդիկ մի մեքենա ունենալով՝ ձգտում են երկրորդին, ինչի՞ համար: :Dntknw:  Կամ թեկուզ, որ ընտանիքի բոլոր անդամները մեկական մեքենա ունեն, :LOL:  հասկացանք, ամեն մեկը կարող ա իր մեքենայով գնա իր գործերին, բայց էդ արդեն մի տեսակ ընտանիք չի, էդ ոնց որ՝ օրինակի համար չորս առանձին պետություններից կազմված մի տարածաշրջան լինի: :Pardon:  Ու ընդհանրապես, մեքենաներ էնքան էլ չեմ սիրում, իմ մեքենան լինելու ա միմիայն հեծանիվս: :Yes:  
Ինձ համար նաև մի տեսակ անընդունելի ա ռեմոնտը: Էն որ ամբողջ կահույքը փոխում են, տների ներկած պատերն ուրիշ գույնի են ներկում: Նախ գլխացավանք ա՝ բարդ ա, ո՞նց են հավես անում, երկրորդը էդքան հեշտությամբ ե՞ն հրաժարվում հին կահույքից, չնայած ո՞վ գիտի, գուցե նորն իրոք էնքան լավը լինի, որ շատ շուտ համակերպվես ու զգաս, որ շատ ավելի հարմարավետ ես ապրում: :Think:

----------


## Smokie

Իսկ հետաքրքիր ա, եթե ոչ թաշկինակ, ապա ի՞նչ եք օգտագործում անհրաժեշտության դեպքում::ր

----------

Աթեիստ (25.06.2014)

----------


## AniwaR

> Իսկ հետաքրքիր ա, եթե ոչ թաշկինակ, ապա ի՞նչ եք օգտագործում անհրաժեշտության դեպքում::ր


Կողքուբոլորը նստած բոլոր մարդկանց սկսում են բռնաբարել՝ թացկամչոր անձեռոցիկ ուզելով: :3

----------

Freeman (25.06.2014), Մինա (25.06.2014)

----------


## Smokie

> Կողքուբոլորը նստած բոլոր մարդկանց սկսում են բռնաբարել՝ թացկամչոր անձեռոցիկ ուզելով: :3


Հաստատ ավելի հարմար ա մոտդ թաշկինակ պահել, անձեռոցիկ երբեմն եմ օգտագործում, էն էլ հաց ուտելուց հետո, իսկ թաց անձեռոցիկները, տանել չեմ կարող: :Nea:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հաստատ ավելի հարմար ա մոտդ թաշկինակ պահել, անձեռոցիկ երբեմն եմ օգտագործում, էն էլ հաց ուտելուց հետո, իսկ թաց անձեռոցիկները, տանել չեմ կարող:


չէ, անձեռոցիկն ավելի հարմար ա  :Jpit:  նախ, ավելի շատ բաների համար կարաս օգտագործես: երկրորդ, հակահիգիենիկ չի: երրորդ, ստիպված չես լվանալ:

----------

Freeman (25.06.2014), Մ Մ (25.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (25.06.2014)

----------


## Ռեյ սամա

հին իրեր, որոնք օգտագործում եմ
1. Հագուստ - ամենասիրելի շորերս էնքան հին են...ինձանից հին են ))) դա իհարկե չի նշանակում, որ ճղած-չղչղած են, ուղղակի ռետրո են...տատիկիս մոր շրջազգեստը /տարիքը մոտ 55-60/, տատիկի բոկոտնիկները /մի 30-35տ/, մայրիկի վերնաշապիկը, ժակետը /մոտ 27 տ/ ու տենց...
2. ռադիո, սարքը մեյդ ին ԽՍՀՄ, բայց որ թիվ ա՝ չգիտեմ ՃՃՃ 
3. քիմիական մատիտ՝ էն որ թրջում ես, գրիչ ա դառնում ՃՃՃ բայց արդեն ափսոսում եմ օգտագործեմ, պրծնելու վրա էր
4. կարի մեքենա, շատ լավ կարում ա, թիվը չգիտեմ, բայց անպատկառորեն հին ա, նունը կարելի է ասել աթոռիս ՃՃՃ /օբիվկան իհարկե փոխել եմ/, գրապահարանիս ու կախիչիս մասին ՃՃՃ

----------

Lílium (25.06.2014), Smokie (25.06.2014), Մինա (25.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (27.06.2014), Ուլուանա (25.06.2014)

----------


## Մինա

Հին իրեր չունեմ, չեմ սիրում ու չեմ օգտագործում:Գրքեր ես էլ եմ շատ սիրում ունենալ, նամանավանդ սովետական , էն որ ռուբլով ու կոպեկով գին ունեն կազմի վերևի մասում:Մենակ մի հատ շատ հին ածուխով աշխատող հարթուկ ունենք, չգիտեմ որ թվի, չեմ օգտագործում իհարկե:  :Smile:

----------


## Մինա

> Իսկ պուճուր գդալով աղաման ունե՞ք...
> 
> Մեջը միայն կարմիր պղպեղի հետ խառնած խոշոր աղ եմ պահում (խոշոր աղը` դիֆիցիտ է), կարտոֆիլով, տոմատով ու թթու կաղամբով պեռաշկի ուտելու համար:


Ախորժակս ինչ մի բացել բացեցիր, Սամ ջան :  :Smile:

----------

Enna Adoly (25.06.2014), Sambitbaba (25.06.2014), Գորտուկ (16.08.2014)

----------


## Claudia Mori

Հագուստի առումով ես հին եմ: Նախընտրում եմ կրել 60-ականների երբեմն միջնադարի հագուստ  :Jpit:  Իսկ ընդհանրապես մի հատ սպիտակ շորիկ ունեմ 60-ականների ոճով, որը մամաս է հագել, հիմա էլ ես եմ հագնում, քանի որ կտորը շատ լավն է, տեսքը` էլ չասեմ: Ուզում եմ ունենալ միջնադարյալ գլխարկ` Ջեյն Էյրոտ, բայց Հայաստանում ինչքան փնտրեցի գլխարկ պատրաստող, մարդ չգտնվեց: Էստեղ դեռ չեմ հետաքրքրվել, բայց երեւի չի լինի, քանի որ սրանք էդքան տաղանդավոր չեն: Սիրում եմ նաեւ հին տեխնիկա: Հիմա մոտս չէ, բայց տանը ունենք հին ՛՛պռաիգռվատել՛՛, որի ասեղը աշխատում է: Ունենք նաեւ լիքը հավես պլաստիկաներ, որոնց թվում են Վիսոցկիի բոլոր ալբոմները, Beatles, Queen եւ այլն: Առաջ սիրում էի նաեւ պահել իմ կյանքի տարբեր էտապները հիշեցնող իրեր, բայց մի քանի տարի առաջ թարգեցի այդ սովորույթը ու հիմա ինչ ավելորդ եմ համարում միանգամից գցում եմ առանց ափսոսալու, կամ էլ նվիրում եմ նրան, ով դրա կարիքը ունի  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (25.06.2014), Smokie (25.06.2014), Ուլուանա (25.06.2014)

----------


## AniwaR

Ի միջի այլոց, հայ ազգը էնքան հին ա, որ մինչև հիմա դրսում լվացք ենք փռում:  :Jpit:  Մի ամերիկացի ընկեր ունեմ, մի անգամ ասացի՝ լավ, հաջող, գնամ լվացք փռելու, մի զարմանալ լինի՝ զարմացավ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի միջի այլոց, հայ ազգը էնքան հին ա, որ մինչև հիմա դրսում լվացք ենք փռում:  Մի ամերիկացի ընկեր ունեմ, մի անգամ ասացի՝ լավ, հաջող, գնամ լվացք փռելու, մի զարմանալ լինի՝ զարմացավ:


Լավ է, եվրոպացիք էլ տներում են փռում  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Լավ է, եվրոպացիք էլ տներում են փռում


Իտալիայի որոշ քաղաքների կենտրոններում նույնիսկ տուգանում են, եթե լվացքը պատուհանից դուրս փռես  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

Լվացք փռելը՝ արևի տակ, լավ բան ա:

----------

Lílium (25.06.2014), Sambitbaba (25.06.2014), Smokie (25.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (27.06.2014), Ուլուանա (25.06.2014)

----------


## Մինա

Հունաստանում բոլորը բակի պատշկամբ ունեն ու փռած լվածքը դրսից չի երևում:Փողոցի կողմից նկատի ունեմ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հագուստի առումով ես էլ եմ ահագին հին։ Շորեր ունեմ, որ դպրոցական ժամանակվանից հագնում եմ, որոնցից մեկը մամայիս ուսանողական շորն է։ Կոշիկներ ունեմ, որ տասը տարուց ավել է՝ հագնում եմ։ Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ հագնվելուս ոճը վաթսունականների է։

----------

Claudia Mori (26.06.2014), Smokie (25.06.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էստեղ՝ Նյու Յորքում, մենակ չինացիներին եմ տեսել լվացք փռելիս։ Մեր հին շենքի դիմաց չինացիների առանձնատներ կային, ու ամեն օր տեսնում էինք, թե ոնց են կանայք լվացք փռում բաց պատշգամբում։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Լավ է, եվրոպացիք էլ տներում են փռում


Կինս էլ, մինչև օրս հրաժարվում է չորացնող մեքենայից: Միայն պատշգամբու՛մ, արևի տակ: :Nono:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կինս էլ, մինչև օրս հրաժարվում է չորացնող մեքենայից: Միայն պատշգամբու՛մ, արևի տակ:


Շատ-շատերն են հրաժարվում չորացնող մեքենայից մի շարք պատճառներից ելնելով: Ամենակարևորը՝ դրանք փչացնում են հագուստը: Դրա համար լվացք փռելն էդքան էլ հին երևույթ չի, ու մշակույթից կախված դա կատարվում ա կա՛մ տանը/պատշգամբում, որ ոչ ոք չտեսնի, կա՛մ պարաններից տեսանելի կերպով:

----------

Sambitbaba (25.06.2014)

----------


## Enna Adoly

էնպիսի բաներ եք գրում, որ մեր մոտերքում հեչ էլ հին չի ::}: :  Մեզ մոտ *միայն* թղթե գրքեր են, շատերը չգիտեն էլ, որ առանց թուղթ էլ գրքեր կան: 
Իսկ օրինակ գրիչը արդնե հնացե՞լ է: Օրինակ ես գրիչին փոխարինող առարկային չեմ ճանաչում: Հա, ի դեպ,ես էնքան հին եմ, որ պատրաստ եմ աղբը նետել բոլոր նորագույն սարքերը: Մի տարի առաջ հեռախոսից ահավոր կախվածություն ունեի, հիմա մոռանում եմ զարյադկի դնեմ, դնելուց էլ մոռանում եմ տանը, զգացել եմ, րո էտպես ավելի հանգիստ եմ զգում, չնայած մինչև տուն եմ հասնում մերոնք խախտվում են  :Jpit:  մեկ էլ ոչ մի հեռախոս, պլանշետ չի կարա փոխարինի սովորական թղթե բլոկնոտներին:

----------

Sambitbaba (25.06.2014), Գորտուկ (16.08.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

Ժող, դուք գրում եք, ես հիշում եմ, որ մեր թվերին 640 կիլոբայտ օպերատիվ հիշողությունը լրիվ հերիք էր ամեն ինչի համար, ու խնդում  :LOL:  ասենք դուք պերֆոկարտաների հետ աշխատե՞լ եք (8 մեգաբայտ օպերատիվ հիշողությամբ միկրոկոմպյուտերի վրա. միկրոկոմպյուտերը սենյակի չափ էր, անվանը չխաբնվեք): Եթե չեք աշխատել, նախանձում եմ ձեզ:

5,2 դյույմանոց ֆլոպիները հիշու՞մ եք, տանը դրանից կա  :Smile:  այ, դրանք ճկուն սկավառակներ էին, բառիս բուն իմաստով: 360 կիլոբայտ, կրկնակի խտության, 40 ուղի:

----------

Enna Adoly (26.06.2014), Sambitbaba (26.06.2014), Աթեիստ (25.06.2014), Մ Մ (26.06.2014), Մուշու (15.08.2014)

----------


## Աբելյան

Սովետական ռուբլիներ ու կոպեկներ:  :Smile:

----------


## Շինարար

> Սովետական ռուբլիներ ու կոպեկներ:


Եվ որտե՞ղ են ընդունում դրանք քեզնից:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Եվ որտե՞ղ են ընդունում դրանք քեզնից:


Ոչ մի տեղ չեմ էլ տալիս որ ընդունեն:  :Wink:

----------

Շինարար (26.06.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հայկ, էս թեմայում գրում ենք նենց հնությունների մասին, որոնք ոչ միայն տանն ունենք, այլև օգտագործում ենք։

----------

Sambitbaba (26.06.2014), Շինարար (26.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ես տանը կնիկ ունեմ… տանն ա և օգտագործում եմ՝ 80-90 ականներից ա… Լուսոս ա…

----------

Sambitbaba (26.06.2014), Smokie (26.06.2014), Աթեիստ (26.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (26.06.2014), Տրիբուն (26.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ես տանը կնիկ ունեմ… տանն ա և օգտագործում եմ՝ 80-90 ականներից ա… Լուսոս ա…


Ուրեմն ավտոմատ լվացքի մեքենա ու միկրովալնովկա չունես:

----------

Mephistopheles (26.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ես էրեկ  նոր հեռուստացույցով հին Ֆանտոմասն եմ նայել. Ժան Մարե ու Լուի դե Ֆյունես: Եվ իհարկե Միլեն Դեմոնժո  :Love:

----------

Mephistopheles (26.06.2014), Smokie (26.06.2014), Յոհաննես (26.06.2014), Շինարար (26.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (26.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

աաաաա, ես էլ 40-ականների ու 50-ականների ֆիլմեր եմ նայում  :Jpit:  Ես էլ եմ փաստորեն հին  :Jpit:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> աաաաա, ես էլ 40-ականների ու 50-ականների ֆիլմեր եմ նայում  Ես էլ եմ փաստորեն հին


Ես էլ Չապլինի ֆիլմերն եմ վերանայում,գրողը տանի ես տատիցս հին եմ  :Crazy:

----------

AniwaR (26.06.2014), CactuSoul (26.06.2014), Smokie (26.06.2014), Տրիբուն (26.06.2014)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

ես չգիտեմ whatsapp-ն ինչ ա, ինստագրամում ինձ Լիզան ա գրանցել, էն էլ չեմ օգտագործում, Ռիփն էլ ինչ-որ pintrest-ով ինձ ֆոլոու արեց, որը չգիտեմ ինչ ա  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (26.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (26.06.2014)

----------


## մարդագայլուկ

> ես չգիտեմ whatsapp-ն ինչ ա, ինստագրամում ինձ Լիզան ա գրանցել, էն էլ չեմ օգտագործում, Ռիփն էլ ինչ-որ pintrest-ով ինձ ֆոլոու արեց, որը չգիտեմ ինչ ա


Ես առաջինն ու երկրորդը մենակ գիտեմ, որ նկարների հետ կապ ունեն ինչ-որ: Իսկ վերջինից առհասարակ տեղյակ չեմ:

Խայտառակ եղանք...

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> ես չգիտեմ whatsapp-ն ինչ ա, ինստագրամում ինձ Լիզան ա գրանցել, էն էլ չեմ օգտագործում, Ռիփն էլ ինչ-որ pintrest-ով ինձ ֆոլոու արեց, որը չգիտեմ ինչ ա


Ոնց կարելի է Եվրոպայում ապրել ու whatsapp-ից չօգտվել  :Shok:  Իրականում whatsapp-ն իրոք տուֆտա ծրագիր է, բայց ստիպված էի ես էլ գրանցվել, որովհետև եվրոպացիների մեծ մասը sms-ներից ձեռ են քաշել ու մենակ whatsapp-ով են շփվում:

Մի խոսքով whatsapp-ը չաթի ծրագիր է, որն ի տարբերություն Սկայպի, Hangouts-ի, FB Chat-ի ու ուրիշների օգտագործում է քո հեռախոսի համարը, այսինքն եթե ինչ-որ մեկի հեռախոսահամարն ունես ու ինքն էլ է whatsapp-ից օգտվում, կարող ես անսահմանափակ քանակությամբ մեսիջներ ուղարկել անվճար: Մենակ թե whatsapp-ը վճարովի ծառայություն է ու տարեկան մի եվրո պետք է վճարես, ինչը գերխնայող եվրոպացիների համար ավելի հարմար տարբերակ է, քան թանկուկրակ sms ուղարկելը:

Մեկ էլ whatsapp-ը emoji կոչվող չարիքն ունի, emoji-ները սմայլիկներ են, մենակ թե չափից դուրս շատ ու մեկը մյուսից անդուր: Ու զզվում եմ, երբ մեկի հետ չաթ անելուց, փոխանակ բան գրի, մի 50 հատ emoji ա իրար կողք շարում ուղարկում  :Wacko:

----------


## ivy

> ես չգիտեմ whatsapp-ն ինչ ա, ինստագրամում ինձ Լիզան ա գրանցել, էն էլ չեմ օգտագործում, Ռիփն էլ ինչ-որ pintrest-ով ինձ ֆոլոու արեց, որը չգիտեմ ինչ ա


Հը՞ն, ես ինքս էլ չգիտեմ դա ինչ է, ուր մնաց մեկին ֆոլոու անեմ: Էսօր առավոտ շուտ մեկը էդ սայտի լինքն էր ուղարկել, նայել եմ ընդամենը, բայց նայելու համար հա ինչ-որ բաներ պիտի սեղմեի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հը՞ն, ես ինքս էլ չգիտեմ դա ինչ է, ուր մնաց մեկին ֆոլոու անեմ: Էսօր առավոտ շուտ մեկը էդ սայտի լինքն էր ուղարկել, նայել եմ ընդամենը, բայց նայելու համար հա ինչ-որ բաներ պիտի սեղմեի:


այ քեզ բան  :LOL:  էս ինչ պարանորմալ երևույթ ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոնց կարելի է Եվրոպայում ապրել ու whatsapp-ից չօգտվել  Իրականում whatsapp-ն իրոք տուֆտա ծրագիր է, բայց ստիպված էի ես էլ գրանցվել, որովհետև եվրոպացիների մեծ մասը sms-ներից ձեռ են քաշել ու մենակ whatsapp-ով են շփվում:
> 
> Մի խոսքով whatsapp-ը չաթի ծրագիր է, որն ի տարբերություն Սկայպի, Hangouts-ի, FB Chat-ի ու ուրիշների օգտագործում է քո հեռախոսի համարը, այսինքն եթե ինչ-որ մեկի հեռախոսահամարն ունես ու ինքն էլ է whatsapp-ից օգտվում, կարող ես անսահմանափակ քանակությամբ մեսիջներ ուղարկել անվճար: Մենակ թե whatsapp-ը վճարովի ծառայություն է ու տարեկան մի եվրո պետք է վճարես, ինչը գերխնայող եվրոպացիների համար ավելի հարմար տարբերակ է, քան թանկուկրակ sms ուղարկելը:
> 
> Մեկ էլ whatsapp-ը emoji կոչվող չարիքն ունի, emoji-ները սմայլիկներ են, մենակ թե չափից դուրս շատ ու մեկը մյուսից անդուր: Ու զզվում եմ, երբ մեկի հետ չաթ անելուց, փոխանակ բան գրի, մի 50 հատ emoji ա իրար կողք շարում ուղարկում


Մենք՝ գերզարգացած եվրոպացիներս մեյլերով ենք իրար հետ շփվում  :Beee:

----------


## Freeman

> Մենք՝ գերզարգացած եվրոպացիներս մեյլերով ենք իրար հետ շփվում


Բայց յահուով  :LOL: 
#լավլավվերջինհումորըյահուիմասին

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Մենք՝ գերզարգացած եվրոպացիներս մեյլերով ենք իրար հետ շփվում


Մեկը մյուսին հեչ չի փոխարինում: Մեկը ես զզվում եմ, երբ անկապ չաթը մեյլով են անում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մեկը մյուսին հեչ չի փոխարինում: Մեկը ես զզվում եմ, երբ անկապ չաթը մեյլով են անում:


Մարդ կա, անկապ չաթ չի անում  :Beee: 

Ռուբ, չէ, էդ առումով զարգացած եմ. համալսարանի մեյլն եմ օգտագործում  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (26.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Մարդ կա, անկապ չաթ չի անում 
> 
> Ռուբ, չէ, էդ առումով զարգացած եմ. համալսարանի մեյլն եմ օգտագործում


Դե խոսքի մի տեղից ուշանում ես, հաստատ չես նստի էդ մարդուն մեյլ գրի, թե կներես, հինգ րոպե կուշանամ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե խոսքի մի տեղից ուշանում ես, հաստատ չես նստի էդ մարդուն մեյլ գրի, թե կներես, հինգ րոպե կուշանամ:


Զանգում ես, կամ էլ սմս գրում: Ի դեպ, ստեղ սմս-ներն անտանելի էժան են: Երևի դրանով ա բացատրվում, որ whatsapp-ն էդքան տարածված չի: Բացի դրանից, սմարթֆոն ունեցողներն էլ անհամեմատ ավելի քիչ են  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե խոսքի մի տեղից ուշանում ես, հաստատ չես նստի էդ մարդուն մեյլ գրի, թե կներես, հինգ րոպե կուշանամ:


Զանգում ես, կամ էլ սմս գրում: Ի դեպ, ստեղ սմս-ներն անտանելի էժան են: Երևի դրանով ա բացատրվում, որ whatsapp-ն էդքան տարածված չի: Բացի դրանից, սմարթֆոն ունեցողներն էլ անհամեմատ ավելի քիչ են  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Բացի դրանից, սմարթֆոն ունեցողներն էլ անհամեմատ ավելի քիչ են


Աղքատ երկիր ա, ինչ ասեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Claudia Mori

> Հագուստի առումով ես էլ եմ ահագին հին։ Շորեր ունեմ, որ դպրոցական ժամանակվանից հագնում եմ, որոնցից մեկը մամայիս ուսանողական շորն է։ Կոշիկներ ունեմ, որ տասը տարուց ավել է՝ հագնում եմ։ Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ հագնվելուս ոճը վաթսունականների է։


Ես գիտեի, որ այս հարցում մենք նման ենք  :Dance:

----------

Ուլուանա (26.06.2014)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ես չգիտեմ whatsapp-ն ինչ ա, ինստագրամում ինձ Լիզան ա գրանցել, էն էլ չեմ օգտագործում, Ռիփն էլ ինչ-որ pintrest-ով ինձ ֆոլոու արեց, որը չգիտեմ ինչ ա


Pinterest  :Love: ։ Իմ ամենասիրած կայքերից մեկը  :Jpit: ։




> Հը՞ն, ես ինքս էլ չգիտեմ դա ինչ է, ուր մնաց մեկին ֆոլոու անեմ: Էսօր առավոտ շուտ մեկը էդ սայտի լինքն էր ուղարկել, նայել եմ ընդամենը, բայց նայելու համար հա ինչ-որ բաներ պիտի սեղմեի:


Հը՞։ Ինձ էլ ես follow արել երեկ գիշերը (մեր ժամանակով)։ Սկզբում մեյլիս տեղեկացում եկավ, որ իմ ֆեյսբուքյան ընկեր Հռիփսիմե Հովհաննիսյանը միացել ա Pinterest–ին, որից հետո ստացա տեղեկացում էն մասին, որ ինձ follow ա արել։ Փաստորեն, դու տենց բոլորին follow ես անում, բայց լրիվ բեխաբար ես, հա՞  :LOL: ։

----------


## ivy

> Pinterest ։ Իմ ամենասիրած կայքերից մեկը ։
> 
> 
> Հը՞։ Ինձ էլ ես follow արել երեկ գիշերը (մեր ժամանակով)։ Սկզբում մեյլիս տեղեկացում եկավ, որ իմ ֆեյսբուքյան ընկեր Հռիփսիմե Հովհաննիսյանը միացել ա Pinterest–ին, որից հետո ստացա տեղեկացում էն մասին, որ ինձ follow ա արել։ Փաստորեն, դու տենց բոլորին follow ես անում, բայց լրիվ բեխաբար ես, հա՞ ։


Վայ  :Unsure:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Վայ


Ռիփ, նոր նայեցի, դու 17 հոգու follow ես արել, ենթադրում եմ, որ ինչ–որ կոճակ ես սխալմամբ սեղմել, ավտոմատ բոլոր ֆեյսբուքյան ընկերներիդ, որոնք Pinterest–ում էլ են գրանցված, follow ա գնացել։

----------


## ivy

Վա՜յ  :Shout:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Վա՜յ


Դե լավ, չես ուզում, ջնջվի էնտեղից, մեծ խնդիր չի  :Jpit: ։ Բայց մինչև էդ մի քիչ ուսումնասիրի, հավես տեղ ա  :Jpit: :

Էս գրառումներն էլ հեսա կջնջեմ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե լավ, չես ուզում, ջնջվի էնտեղից, մեծ խնդիր չի ։ Բայց մինչև էդ մի քիչ ուսումնասիրի, հավես տեղ ա :
> 
> Էս գրառումներն էլ հեսա կջնջեմ։


Մի րոպե, մի ջնջի, սա հնության հետ կապված թեմա ա  :Jpit:  Բայց էդ ի՞նչ ա, որ ես էնտեղ գրանցված եմ, բայց չգիտեմ, Ռիփն ինձ ֆոլոու ա անում, ինքը չգիտի  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մի րոպե, մի ջնջի, սա հնության հետ կապված թեմա ա  Բայց էդ ի՞նչ ա, որ ես էնտեղ գրանցված եմ, բայց չգիտեմ, Ռիփն ինձ ֆոլոու ա անում, ինքը չգիտի


Աչքիս՝ դու էլ ես նույն կերպ սխալմամբ միացել կայքին  :LOL: ։

----------


## Ուլուանա

Բյուր, իսկ դու 49 հոգու ես ֆոլոու անում  :LOL: ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես էնքան հին եմ, որ endnote-ի գյուտը նոր եմ հայտնաբերել ու մտածում եմ՝ ո՞նց էի մինչև հիմա առանց դրա ապրում:  :Think:

----------


## Գորտուկ

Իմ հնությունը շուտով կլինի 22 տարվա ՃՃ: Ես հին չեմ  այդքան էլ , մտածելակերպս է լավ հին, հետո էլ ես սիրում եմ դիտել հին ֆիլմեր, հին երգեր լսել , սիրում եմ խմել հին կոնյակ, գինի, սիրում եմ հին աքսեսուարներ, սիրում եմ  տատիկիս  երիտասարդ տարիների պատմությունները ,  հին եմ ընդհամենը այսքանով: մեկ էլ հին անթառամ ծաղիկներ ունեմ նվեր , պահում եմ , որովհետև հին հուշեր են ու ես դրանք նույնպես սիրում եմ :

----------

